# Dianne's Journal



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Im 54, 5ft 5in and weigh 14st 11lb. I know my bmi is around 34 and im classed as obese. I want to eat healthy, lose weight and hope to weigh around 10st for an October Wedding im going to. I have been on a diet for years. I have lost 2stone since moving to Spain in 18 months and kept if off. Somewhere have lost the plot and need to get motivated again and by writing this journal will help me loose weight. I went to purchase a jumper yesterday and when i looked in the mirror it was stretched around my stomach (thats where i carry a lot of weight).... I want to start next week and not sure which diet to choose. (suggestions would be appreciated). I have already cut out drinking wine and spirits a few days ago and will carry on looking for a healthy eating plan.

I planned to go to the gym today for the first time in 3 weeks but woke up with a bad cold. So hopefully in a couple of days i will return again to exercise. At the gym i use the rowing machine for 45 mins and then cycle for 15 mins but i am not sure what exercises i should be doing. I have done this routine for years and no progress. I go about 3 - 4 times a week. I also walk between half an hour to an hour 3 times a week. I sometimes see women on t.v. my age who started training at my age and i think wow i did they ever get started.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure if im doing this message quite right. I decided to day to count calories and put down what i have eaten. I aimed to have around 949 but after i added it all up it came to 1832 cals. So im going to write everything that passes my lips from now on down. I also looked at a few journals that had been suggested to me. Looking from what everyone eats im ashamed to put down what i eat. But im going to because i hope im on my way to losing weight.

Breakfast

2 weetabix

skimmed milk

Lunch

Lentil soup

2 tortilla wraps with hummus

Afternoon snack

1 Digestive biscuit

Dinner

Cornbeef, potatoes, peas, onions and gravy.

Tomorrow im going to improve and eat more fruit and veg, plenty of salad and cottage cheese. See and get these cals down.

Also look at the threads for exercising. Which i hope to start again when i get rid of this bad cold


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi thank you so much i am so glad you got in touch with me. I think its Joshua mentioned you and i have looked at your journal. Its a lot to take in. I cant get my head around eating more calories although i do plan to eat more lean meat. Ive not got into all this properly and having a stinking cold has stopped me going out food shopping and exercising. So ive been trying to eat sensibly but using up all the stuff i shouldnt eat too. I hope to start exercsing next week. I do value your comments and thank you.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

To day i got up late nearly lunch time

Breakfast

No breakfast

Lunch

Huge salad, cottage cheese, pineapple

Dinner

Mash Potatoe, Macaroni cheese, Bacon, corn beef

(I know its a bit of a mixture and uptil Dinner my calories were looking good but i was using things up out of my fridge.

Total calories including skimmed milk 1392

I had another suprise Greek Goddess replied to me with some great advice so i will spend some time thinking about my shopping lean meat. Also think about cutting the wheat out and eat more protein.

There is no one that qualified or interested enough to help me at the gym with routines its all just general keep fit the usual introduction stuff. I will look on the sites thats been suggest. The gym seems to have all the right stuff for weight training but im not sure where to go from here apart from reading journal and different sections.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

Good luck with your goals Dianne!! Greekgoddess is a good person to look to for advice. I will pop in from time to time


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

welcome to the boards Dianne- a nice short intro and a nice short response from greek godess 

i can see this thread hitting 100 pages in the first week :thumb:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

good luck with your goals dianne


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

I went to the supermarket today and did some shopping. Managed to find some porridge oats. Going to cut wheat out completely and see what happens. Because ive dieted for so long i think ive confused myself over dieting so its all trial and error. Its hard for me to get my head around things do i calorie count or use i dont know if i am suppose to mention it this site. A well known slimming club and use their red days where i dont have to calorie count. Maybe calorie count too for the time being just as a matter of interest.

Breakfast (hadnt been to the supermarket until i had breakfast)

Bran flakes

Lunch

Huge salad, cottage cheese.

Mid afternoon

Pineapple in own fruit juice

Dinner (taken from a slimming recipe)

Rich beef stew

Using 200 grms stewing beef per person (or should i use more beef)

Mushrooms

Onions

Celery

red pepper

Carrots

Turnip

Mixed herbs

Gravy powder

It comes to a about 1134

I will look for the protein shake when i return to the gym.

That reminds me when i was waiting in the que to pay for my shopping the guy in front of me belongs to the gym. Ive not been for 4 weeks (returning to the U.K. spending xmas with family and friends. Not feeling too well) but hopefully start next week. I got talking to him and he mentioned he had no seen me and that the gym had been taken over and under new management. They are putting in new equipment which is a relief as it had become a little run down. The scales had broken and never been replaced. The same with some of the treadmills, exercise bikes and nordic equipment. It made me think that one day i would turn up and it would be closed.

Im going to take a look at the exercise side of it now ready for next week. I have stopped drinking since 29th December so instead of spending my time in the bar late afternoon i will go for walks instead. So hopefully weight train in the morning and a walk later afternoon. Roll on summer when i can swap some walks with using the outdoor swimming pool on site just for a change. Im not a great swimmer (a bit slow) but i do eventually get from one side to another.

Just to say thank you all for your help, advice and last of all motivation.


----------



## Kate1976 (Jul 19, 2008)

Good luck with your journey Dianne


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

dianne said:


> Breakfast (hadnt been to the supermarket until i had breakfast)
> 
> Bran flakes
> 
> ...


That's a much better days food! Good choices; lean protein sources like cottage cheese and lean beef, plenty veg in the stew and salad and enough carbs to get by on but by no means excessive.

Much better, keep going with days more like that. Only little addition would be to get some protein in to the mid morning / mid afternoon ie:

Brekkie

Small snack with some protein

Lunch

small snack with some protein

Dinner

cheers,

G


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Good luck with your journey Dianne! I will be following you here in this thread to see how you are doing. I am sure that you will be able to reach your goals with hard work, commitment and determinism 



Greekgoddess said:


> The cold you have could show that your immune system is low, so boost it with lemon juice in your tea or in water, I find this helps me cut my bodyfat and gives the water a nicer taste.ha


What type of lemon juice do you use?


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi hun, good luck with your goals, welcome to UK M x


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

It is greekgoddess suggestion and by luck i bought some lemons today for a recipe. So i will use them today instead of the recipe. I will also try to eat some more protein.

Many thanks Dianne


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Great move in getting your journal off the ground. I suspect that it will help you no end in pulling together the lifestyle that will realise your goals.

I did think of GG's position when I thought of you - her advice is certainly worth adhering to IMHO.

*Scales*

You mentioned the scales in your gym. When weighing yourself, it is worth comparing readings taken on the same scales, as there is quite a bit of error/variation in readings between different scales. In addition, although I am a believer in taking many readings and taking averages, I believe it is very important not to pay too much attention to individual readings. It is one of the things I hate about these tv slimming programs and as advocated by popular culture. The amount of water in you, or food in your gut can make a massive difference, so it is better to look at the overall trends to make sure you are going in the right direction. Better still is to look at the changes to your skinfold IMO, which gives you an indication of whether the change in bodyweight is due to changes in muscle or bodyfat.

*Whey*

I certainly agree with the whey protein idea - it is very healthy, cheap and easy source of nutrition too.

*Colds*

On the matter of lemon juice, taking this with green tea is particularly helpful in fighting off the bugs from doing a lot of cardio, as is making sure you get a good night sleep.

All the best,

J


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Went to the chemist today to weigh myself had a nice shock didnt weigh as much as i thought. I am 14st 5lb instead of 14st 11 lb. I think the staff wondered what i was doing as there was no customers in so i took my jumper and shoes off. I like to try and weigh myself in similar items.

Tried to find some rice cakes but none could be found had to purchase some oat cakes instead. If find it hard trying to add to small snacks in and for me it has to be easy food if you know what i mean.

Today i had

Porridge

Skimmed milk

2 oatcakes with Peanut butter

left over beefstew from last night (not much beef left from last night)

Home made beefburgers (200 gm lean mince beef)

Huge mixed salad

100 gram cottage cheese (thought i would had this in as ive not had too much protein)

Total 1281 cals

I decide to take a look over the last few days of logging my meals and i have never bothered with fat, carbs or protein. Only went by calories so i went back and checked.

Total Cals Fat Carb Protein

Wed 1832 54 227 105

Thurs 1392 51 156 86

Friday 1220 28 158 88

Saturday 1281 61 80 102

Have read some things on here about weight training. I know what the gym equipment is called but dont know how to put it all together and make it work. Read GG Journal and i think Becks but they are really into it and weights so heavy. I would end up in bed for a few weeks. But at least it gives me a good insight on what they are achieving and i think they are brilliant. I feel like a wimp. I searched around and found a routine which i will start on Tuesday first day back to the gym. Will start off using very light weights and hopefully improve. Thank you all for kind thoughts, motivation and helping me.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Today i measured myself and i think ive got the body of a Tellytubby hopefully not for long.

Ive now started planning my meals the day before and sticking to them as this is helping me. I have a few slimming mags and books so i keep looking through them for ideas.

Today i seemed to eat more than ever and yet the calories were low.

Porridge

raisins

skimmed milk

2 boiled eggs

huge salad

cottage cheese

2 Oatcakes with peanut butter

cottage pie 300 grms lean mince,

onions

mushroom

celery

Swede and carrot topping (carefully weighed out)

Paprika

Total cals for the day 1183, Fat 48, Carb 71, Protein 118.

Spending a lot of time looking through exercises writing them down in an exercise book to take with me on Tuesday.

Tomorrow a trip to the hairdressers and facial which i had to cancel last week due to cold.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Firstly, I can hear you talking about me...... 

Secondly.....the weights. First time I stepped into a gym, I was doing everything on the lowest (or no!) weight - when I got back into it and started training properly, I was doing dumbbell chest press with 6 or 8kg dumbbells.....and I've been slacking..a lot! :blush:

Don't worry about the weight you are pushing - your body is not interested in numbers, just the fact it feels heavy :laugh:

The rules for food are simple - high protein, moderate fats and carbs, try to make sure carbs are from fruit, veg and whole grains - cutting out white stuff - bread, pasta, flour, potatoes and sugar will be a big help.

If you've been dieting for a long time, one book I had recommended to me, to get your head around everything to do with dieting was 'The Rebel Diet' by Emma James - she's a strongwoman but her diet isn't aimed at people who train as such, and is suitable for someone who wants to get leaner and fitter 

As for recording food - I'm using Fitday at the moment - saves me loads of time, and you can put in calorie, fat/protein/carb totals, the lot


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

> Today i measured myself and i think ive got the body of a Tellytubby hopefully not for long.


Always keep your eyes fixed on where you are going and the journey that is taking you there. It helps you to stay positive and feel in control of your destiny.

You may like to checkout a site called www.exrx.net which contains a great set of exercises including discriptions and pictures of what they are working and little videos of the exercise. If you have any problems in finding your way round there just post up a message saying so, and I will pull together a few links for you.

All the best,

J


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Thank you all for the information and advice i will certainly look into it all. Im going to the gym tomorrow and looking forward to it. Ive set out a routine and see how it goes. Reversed the car into a palm tree today ooops all the back is smashed in and no back window. Best not to leave it on the public car park so im going to cycle. Not cycled for years and the gym is 2 miles away all down hill. Its the return journey that going to get me. Ive got my exercises all written down. But will look at web sites and book. Im just lovin the information thank you. Never done so much reading.

Porridge Oats

Raisins

Skimmed milk

Home made beefburger

Huge Salad

2 Oatcakes

Peanut butter

Roast Pork

Huge salad

Total cals 1111 Fat 43, Carb 54, Protein 127


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Wanted to go to the gym today i was all prepared until i got i call around lunch time from the insurers who wanted me to take my car to the local garage to get a quote. Sooner i get it done the sooner i get it mended. As i was driving there it started to rain (forecast rain for a few days) i was glad that i had not been on my bike going to the gym. Dont want another bad cold. So i think getting started at the gym is off for a few days until the car has gone in to be repaired. I think by then the weather will have changed and i can cycle there. I have done a few exercises at home this evening.

25 x 5 basic crunches

25 x 5 oblique crunches

30 leg raises on each leg

Its not what i wanted to do but at least its a start. I also caught myself doing side bends while i was cooking dinner no idea how many i did. Will find some more exercises to do at home tomorrow.

Porridge

raisins

skimmed milk

2 boiled eggs

100g cottage cheese

huge salad

2 oatcakes

Peanut butter

Large steak and salad

Total cals 1183, Fat 53, Carb 59, Protein 111


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Good stuff Dianne - the main thing is keeping up the momentum with both your diet and your exercising as you have been doing.

All the best,

J


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Looks like Friday when i get to the gym. Today i did some basic exercises.

6 x 25 basic crunches

6 x 25 obilique crunches

30 leg raises each

and im going to do some others as you suggest GG.

Its been a strange week and i had the offer of a few alcoholic drinks. I turned them down as i would have been very disapointed with myself afterwards and then started to eat things that i shouldnt (been there before). Whats the point of going to all this trouble and then giving in.

Porridge

raisins

skimmed milk

eggs

homemade burger and salad

2 oatcakes

peanut butter

1 large chicken breast (it ended up like a thick chicken stew)

onions

carrots

leeks

mushrooms

turnip

yellow pepper

garlic

tomatoes

paprika

Total cals 1156 fat 34, Carb 92, Protein 17

Roll on Friday when i can go to the gym


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Had a couple of busy days. On Thursday did some basic exercises. I ate more, had a few extra raisins and some brazil nuts. Craved for fruit so had a pineapple fruit drink.

Friday hoped i would get to the gym but it didnt happen. It was a lovely day and walked for an hour. Not exercised properly for a month now and i could tell legs ached. Promised myself to go to the gym today and cycle their weather permitting. Ive got out of the habit of exercising on a regular basis and its so hard to get into a routine again. Weighed myself now 14st 4lb lost one lb this week hoped it would be more serves me right for not exercising properly.

Porridge

raisins

skimmed milk

cottage cheese

huge salad

2 oatcakes

Peanut butters

Roast pork

celery

carrots

leeks

Pineapple slices

brazil nuts

Total 1379 Fat 61 Carb 100 Protein 108

Will take a look at diet later today try and get carbs down and up protein. If i have enough strength when ive been to the gym.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

I finally made it to the gym and cycled there and back which took my about 40 mins. It is a lovely sunny day. Had to take my jacket off cycling back all up hill. Felt good.

My routine

Chest, arms and abs

Pec Dec 10 x 2 10kg

Chest Press 10 x 1 10kg, 8 x 1 15 kg

Dips using my own body weight 20 x 1

Dips using machine 10 x 2 20 kg (someone showed me the machine)

Tricep pushdown 10 x 2 10 kg

French Press 10 x 1 1.25kg (should have done 2 sets had wobberley arms)

Tricep extensions 10 x 2 1.25kg

Bicep curls 12 x1, 10 x 1, 20 x 1 1.25kg

Bench supported hammer curl 10 x1, 8 x 1 1.25kg

Abs

Basic crunch 25 x 4

Oblique Crunch 25 x 3

I think they are called pullovers and i did some of these as well 1 x 10

Porridge Oats

raisins

cottage cheese

mixed salad

2 Oatcakes

Peanut butter

Roast lean pork

Large salad

Cheshire cheese

Going for an hours walk tomorrow.

Gym on Monday for backs, legs, shoulders and abs.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Walked this evening for 45 mins. Arms hurt slightly today with going to the gym yestereday but it felt good.

25 x 3 Crunches

25 x 3 Oblique crunches

40 leg raises

Porridge

Raisins

egg and cottage cheese salad

2 oat cakes

Peanut butter

steak and salad

brazil nuts and some raisins

Looking forward to going to the gym tomorrow hope the weather is o.k. so i can cycle again. Early night tonight.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

Well done Diane, it seems to be going very well. I cycle to my gym as well, wish more people did rather than spinning the stationary bikes, they might experience more life! My cycle is about 30 mins each way, but to get there it is up a pretty tough hill. Walking is more important for losing weight though, cycling is closer to resistance training in character, unless you go really slow. I need to do more walking. The aches 1-2 days after workout are known as DOMS, Delayed Onset Muscle Soreness. You will grow to love them!


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

I do get a bit lost with the terms but thanks to everyone im learning something new each day. Yesterday i read about body types and i didnt know what DOMs were. I like reading the forums but i must admit some of them are a bit over my head. Ive not been on a bike for a couple of years and im slow. It was funny because people were giving way to me when it was there right of way.

Workout 2, back, legs, shoulders and abs

Lat pull down 10 x 2 20kg

Single arm row 10 x 1, 8 x 1 3kg

Reverse fly 12 x 2 3 kg (had problem with this because i think i wasnt doing it right)

Dips 10 x 2 20 kg (should have been doing pull ups)

Leg extension 14, 10, 8 x 1 25 kg

Power Lunge 12 x 1 each leg, 10 x 1, 8 x 1 holding 3 kg weights

Static squat with ball 3 x 1 60 secs

Step ups 20 each leg

Shoulders

Lateral raise 12, 10, 8 x1 3 kg

Shoulder press 14, 12, 10 x 1 5.5kg each arm

Upright row 16, 14, 12 x 1 3 kg

Abs

Basic crunch 25 x 3

Oblique crunch 25 x 3

Think i need to practise some of the movements at home with no weights so i can remember the exercise.

Porridge

skimmed milk

raisins

boiled egg, cheese and salad

2 oatcakes

peanut butter

homemade beefburgers (ran out of salad with look in fridge for veg mm running out of ideas will have to get the slimming mags out.)

Tomorrow will go for a long walk and shopping for salad stuff.

Ive been on the internet looking at u.k. shops and dresses for a wedding in October. Ive seen a couple of dresses that i wouldnt wear normally too many buldges in the wrong place but im printing off pics of the dresses and putting them on my fridge door. I have also realised that its not until October that im doing this its going to be a way of life.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi thanks GG didnt think of chinese stir fry, raw turnip etc., Ive always been put off advocados because of their high fat content. We do have a couple of Iceland shops out here. Ive never been because i always think of there processed ready meals but i might give them a call see what their frozen veg is like.

I dont think i would have used my bike if i hadnt bumped the car but now i am enjoying cycling not sure about using it in the summer might be a little too hot.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Visited friends who are over from the u.k. didnt get chance to exercise. Had to call at the garage on my way home to see when they can take car in to be repaired. Have to take it in tomorrow morning so if its not raining will walk home.

Porridge

raisins

skimmed milk

eggs

2 oatcakes

Peanut butter

roast pork with green beans, carrots, aubergines, mushrooms, peppers


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi GG i will get some advocados and i might look for some home beauty treatment receipes see if i can use them on my face as well.

Its been lovely here today sunny until mid afternoon about 18 degrees. I walked home after dropping off the car. The walk took me 2hrs 15mins. It did take me longer than that but i stopped at a bar for a rest and bought some water had a litre. It was nice sitting there watching little sail boats and enjoying the sun. It was cooler in the shade and people are wearing fleeces. I had my jumper tied around my waist as i was hot and sweaty.

I was going to weigh myself on my way home but i thought i would go to the loo first with drinking all that water. They werent very nice at the bar so i thought i would wait until i got home. I didnt bother calling at the chemist to weigh myself. I thought it might give me a false reading with drinking the water so i will weigh myself on Friday as i usually do.

Suppose to be cycling to the gym tomorrow if my legs will allow to do chest and back.

Porridge

Raisins

roast pork

Huge Mixed salad

cheese

mixed nuts

green beans, carrots,


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Cycled to the gym this morning managed to get there and back without stopping and pushing my bike for a while.

Thought i would have been stiff this morning with walking yesterday but im o.k. When i arrived at the gym some more new equipment had arrived which is good news as some of the machines had been broken for sometime. The new owner was there overseeing everything he asked me if i was o.k. Glad he's taking an interest in his business the other one didnt. Seen an advert for Salsa aerobics on a Wednesday night think i might give it a go next week for a change.

Chest Press 12, 10, 8 x 1 15kg

Incline Flye 12, 10, 8 x 1 3kg

Machine Flye 14, 12 x 1 5 kg

Back

Reverse Flye 12, 10, 8 x 1 3 kg

Seated Row 20, 10 x 1 20 kg

Upright row with barbell 20 x 1 10kg

Abs

Basic crunch 25 x 3

Oblique crunch 25 x 3

Had a little practise doing overhead triceps 10 x 1 2.5kg

Weighed myself today hoping i would have lost weight but stayed the same. Although someone did say they thought i was looking a bit trimmer. Keeping to it and tomorrow legs, shoulders, arms and abs.

Porridge

Raisins

cooked ham

cheese

Steak

large salad

mixed nuts

Went to iceland to do some shopping and it took me ages to go round. Seems strange iceland in Spain. Lots to choose from very tempting but i kept to my list. Bought some frozen veg and meat. Freezer now full.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Cycled to the gym today. Had a problem with one of the exercises Shoulder Press. I asked the new member of staff if they could show me how to do shoulder press he had no idea. Another gym member showed me. How i struggled with the bar behind my neck on the smith machine so then he showed me the barbell. I couldnt do it and it was pushing my body forward. In the end i managed to do one set of 15 with 2.5kg. When i got home i looked it up on the internet and now i know the barbell should have been infront not behind my neck. What a relief.

Leg, shoulders, arms and abs

Squat used Machine 20, 14, 12 x 1 50.5 kg

Leg Curls 14, 12, 10 x 1 20 kg

Lunge holding 1.25 hand weights 12 x 2 each leg

Single leg calf raise 12, 14 x 1

Shoulders

Lateral raise 12, 10, 8 x 1 3 kg

Shoulder press behind neck (wrong exercise) 15 x 1 2.5kg

Arms

dips 10 x 2 25kg

Press ups 10 x 2

Tricep push pushdowns thumbs up 14, 10, 8, 6, 14 x 1 10 kg

Seated rows 20, 15 x 1 20kg

Bicep curls with barbell 12, 10, 10 x 1 2.5 kg each end of barbell

Close pull ups on machine 20, 10 x 1

Abs

Basic crunch 25 x 3

Oblique crunch 25 x 3

Had a practice with little hand weights biceps curls with ball against wall 10 x 1

Porridge

raisins

mixed nuts

Ham

Cheese

Spanish sausages (cant spell correct name)

Mix salad

Drizzle of olive oil

Large Steak

Salad with mixed seeds plus drizzle of olive oil

Beginning to ache a little


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi GG i usually purchase my food stuff from the local supermarket. The meat is cheap especially the pork and beef and veg. Veg is cheaper on the local market but i dont shop there as the market is well known for pick pockets. I once cycled there and locked my bike up and when i returned there was something strange about my bike, they had nicked the seat. Had to push it all the way home. Cost me 30 euros for a new one.

Not priced protein powder yet have read some journals on here and i get the impression it doesnt taste so good. Read a few pages at the beginning of your journal the other day to see how you lost weight and changed shape to give me motivation.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

Just popped by to see that you are doing well , keep up good work Diane


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi will look out for protein powder. Ive been reading your Journal GG, Becklets, Jems, Bettys and yummymummys plus a few others. I dont usually send messages as i am not really sure what im talking about but i do take it in.

Had a long walk today 1 hour and 40 mins. Went to the market just for a browse its talking about it with you GG. Didnt purchase much an advocado and a tiny cauliflower oh and a couple of training bottoms. The women on the market stall took one look at me and said xl - grand size. Never mind hopefully next time it might be a smaller size. Had a chinese meal tonight for tea was i really bad.

Porridge

Banana

Spainish sausage

large salad including advocados and olive oil

mixed nuts

2 oat cakes

peanut butter

Then i had a chinese for tea (shared two meals).

Large mixed salad

chicken satay one small stick

roast pork

one spare rib (small)

chicken and garlic

2 - 3 ozs of boiled rice

No gym tomorrow but will keep up with the abs exercises.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Wanted to go for a 45 min walk this evening but raining at the moment. Having to stay in tomorrow waiting for garage to ring so i can pick up car. It was ready on Friday but having a problem with insurance as the garage is waiting for payment from them. Insurance company finished at 3 on Friday and garage closed at 2.30 until 4.30 no chance of sorting car out until Monday.

Porridge

Banana

2 oatcakes with peanut butter

side salad with beef and chicken, peppers, onions, aubergines.

Mixed seeds

drizzle of olive oil

Cheese

Homemade beefburgers, beans, stir fry.

Hungry today cant wait for evening meal.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Walked today for 1 hour. Picked up car late afternoon. It started to rain heavy early evening. If fine tomorrow will still cycle to the gym.

Porridge

Banana

2 oatcakes

peanut butter

chicken with mixed veg

Roast pork with green beans, red peppers, sweetcorn, onions


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

This week the weather is not great raining, strong winds and cold. Went to the gym in car.

Chest press 14, 10, 8, 6, 16 x 1 15kg

Incline fly 12 x 3 1.25kg

dips 12 x 1 25kg 12 x 1 20kg

Bicep curl with barbell 12 x 2 2.5kg each end

Hammer curl 12 x 2 3 kg

Tricep overhead 10 x 2 1.25 kg

Close pull ups 12 x 2

Basic crunch 25 x3

Obliques 25 x3

Cross trainer 20 mins

I was trying to find a bench that i could do decline flyes on and i was struggling. This

guy asked if i was o.k. in broken English. I said i wanted to do declines flyes and he asked who had given me the exercise to do. I told him i had seen it in a book. He said

they werent for women i think he was trying to say that they developed the wrong part of the breasts. His words were "No good for tIts". So i left them out. I was hoping he was one of the gym trainers but i asked at reception and they said he was a personal trainer.

Porridge

Banana

2 oatcakes

Peanut butter

roast pork with large salad

finished off roast pork with stir fry.

No gym tomorrow will do some ab exercises at home instead.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Single arm row 2 x 10 1.25kg

Straight arm pulldown 2 x 10 10kg 1 x10 15 kg

Wide pullups 2 x 12

Lunges 14, 12, 8 x 1 holding 1.25kg

Ball squats 12, 10, 8 x 1

Single leg calf raise 14, 12, 12,

Laterial raise 12, 10, 8 x 1 3kg

machine shoulder press 16, 18, 20 x 1 no weights

Basic crunches 25 x 3

Oblique crunches 25 x 3

cross trainer 15 mins

2 Oat cakes

Peanut butter

beef,

cheese

salad

homemade beefburgers, stir fry

chicken

Still raining missing cycling. Weigh day tomorrow.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

H E L P M E P L E A S E

Went to the gym today. Clothes are beginning to feel tight instead of loose. On my way home i called in at the chemist to get weighed for my usual weekly weigh in.

OMG ive put on over 2 1/2 lb in a week. Im now 92.450 kg. I was hoping that i would lose weight and my clothes would not be as tight. So i thought it must be the scales so i found another chemist and they said the same. What can i do. I feel like going across to the bar and having a few G & T's. How can i lose weight by October at least 4 stone and look toned.

Pec Flyes 12, 10 x 1 3kg

Press ups 12 x 2

Chest Press Machine 20 x 2 15kg

Reverse Flye 16 x 1 3kg

Bent over barbell row 16, 12, 10, 8, 16 2.5kg on each end

Lat Pulldowns 10 x 4 15kg

Back extensions 15 x 2

Basic crunch 25 x 3

Oblique crunch 25 x 3

Porridge

Raisins

Large salad with chicken drizzled with herb olive oil

Large salad with steak


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks GG for your advice i will certainly weigh everything again and make a few changes. Ive always drink water and lots of it in the summer months. I did take my measurements but im not sure if im measuring in the same places its hard to tell. I have a habit of pulling the tape measure tighter until it reads less. I know if i had scales at home a would push them around the floor until i found a spot that i weighed lighter or hold on to the sink with one hand. Daft i know but i cant help myself.

My bottom feels larger and when i put on my training pants they are tighter.

I was looking for a bench that i could decline in the gym and i couldnt find one. There were ones that inclined. I wasnt quite sure if i would feel comfortable on a declined bench as i have never used one before and if i find one i will give it a go.

I read my journal again today and i had forgotten some things people had told me. So im please that ive gone through it again just to remind me. Thanks everyone for the motivation.

Your arm sounds painful i hope it gets better soon.

I know when ive banged mine its brought tears to my eyes. Good for you keeping up with the cardio.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

My weight gain was on my mind all last night and i looked through some of the journals on here. Also i tried to find some info on the internet. I will finish the raisins off and maybe change the porridge for a couple of boiled eggs instead and buy some cottage cheese. One of the girls on here told me about fitday but ive gone back to using food focus u.k. It doesnt have all the information on there as fitday but i can work out the calories better and they use u.k. supermarkets and products which i find easier to work out. So im going to cut my calories down just for one week and see what happens. Do some more cardio after my workout as you suggested.

I dont take any medication and im sure im past menopause although i do get the odd flush now and again. Just when i think ive got rid of the sweats they just creep up on me from time to time.

Not exercising today but cycling to the gym tomorrow if the weather is fine like today. My workout is for Legs, shoulders, arms and abs. Will use the cross trainer if its raining and cant cycle to and from the gym.

Have decided to have Sunday will have a 30 - 45 min walk (its quite hilly here).

Skimmed milk

Porridge Oats

raisins

2 Oatcakes (no peanut butter)

Salad

140 g chicken

Mixed seeds

200 g beef

salad mixed

Mixed seeds

Cals 949 Fat 33 Carb 56 Protein 100


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

ok thanks i will up my cals to 1200 and i was going to have a cheat day on Sunday. How much protein and fats a day should i be looking at. Is there a formula for working it out. Im going to the gym tomorrow so i will have a look at the whey. I might have eggs now and again for breakfast.

I cant think of anyone at the gym who would take my measurements. The gym has recently been taken over so may hopefully improve over the next few weeks. Thinking about it i might ask my neighbour if she will measure me.

When you started training again and lost weight how much weight did you lose monthly and what did you decide to do to make those changes i.e. how many calories, fat, protein and training. Im interest in how you did it if you dont mind.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

You make me feel tired just reading it. I know i will never be your standard but you give me motivation and something to aim for so i dont lose interest. Plus i can keep changing things until i find something that works for me. You would think losing weight would be easy. Have a good weekend and look after your arm.

Ive just made a to do list so im going to find Tom VENUTTO'S Burn the Fat, look at the website for JBC Whey Powder, and Becklet suggested a book a while ago called Rebel Diet by Emma James. I think Becklet also said she got most of her carbs from fruit. So im going to do some research on the internet and have a look at the exercise site again that Josh mentioned.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Still looking at info on the internet. I remember buying some high protein diet drinks in sachets that were unopened at the back of the cupboard. The make is Siken diet and suppose to be low carb, high protein and low in calories capuccino drink. There is only 7 in a box so i thought i would use them up first. I wouldnt say they tasted nice. See how it goes for one week.

Cycled to the gym 40 mins

Leg curl 12 x 2, 10 x 2 20 kg

Lunges holding 2 kg weights 10 x 2

Ball squats 14, 12

Reverse Fly 10, 8 x 2 2 kg

Lateral rise 10, 8 x 1 2 kg

Forgot to do cable lateral rise will have to make sure i do extra next week

Dips 20 x 2

Close hand press ups 10 x 2

Tricep pushdowns 14, 10, 8, 6, 14 x 1 10 kg

Seated row 16, 14, x 1 25kg

bicep curl with barbell 3 x 10 2.5 kg each end

bicep curl with ball 12 x 1 2kg

Close pull-ups 20 x 1 15kg

Basic crunch 25 x 3

Obilique crunch 25 x 3

Owner asked me if i wanted to have a try of the new vibration plates. It took me ten mins and i dont know what to think of it. Could use it for stretching out. Had to keep getting up and down to see what the next exercise was on the display monitor. Maybe thats the workout.

2 boiled eggs

pineapple and 1 oz of cheese plus salad

1 oatcake

one similar protein drink (i think)

Not sure for tea

defrosting steak at the moment might have that with salad i dont think ive had enough protein today so its looks like a favourite.

Thanks for taking to time to help me GG.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Cycled to the gym 40 mins.

Pec Flyes 12, 10, 8 x 1 20kg

Chest press Machine 20 x 2 15kg

Decline Flyes 10 x 3 3kg

Cable Flyes 10, 8 x 1 (I find this so difficult)

Dips 20 x 4

Bicep curl with barbell 12 x 2 2.5kg

Hammer curl 12 x 2 3kg

Close pull ups 10 x 3 20kg

Basic Crunch 25 x 3

Oblique Crunch 25 x 3

Cross Trainer 15 minutes

Forgot to do press ups will add them in tomorrow.

Porridge Oats

Poached egg and salad

Roast pork, potato, gravy and veg

2 gin and tonics

Read through some of the forums yesterday and someone mentioned a site dailyburn. I wasnt sure about it but i joined it. After putting in my food today ive gone over my in take of cals. It was the 2 gin and tonics that did it. So no more alcohol for a while and give the new site a try. I also found a book called low carb long term life style. So will have a quick read of it tomorrow for some ideas before i go shopping. I might test the web site with one of the suggested meal plans for a day to see what happens.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Struggling with diet. Went shopping today and have listed what im going to eat tomorrow on dailyburn site. Worked it all out and hopefully i may have got it right. Its not easy took some jiggling about. Also GG,s advice and bought some chicken instead of steak and im going to weigh everything out. I think its going to help me to plan the night before instead of guessing. Bought some green tea never drank it before hope i like it.

As i was going shopping didnt cycle to the gym thought i might do some cardio there but the treadmills, cycles, cross trainers are all being replaced so the place was a bit upside down.

Lat pulls downs 10 x 2 20kg

Single arm row 18, 10 x 1 1.25kg

Reverse Flyes 12 x 2 3 kg

Close Pull ups 20 x 1 20 kg

Leg extensions 14, 10 8 x 1 15 kg

Lunges 14, 12 x 1 holding 3 kg

Static squats 3 x 60 secs

Step ups 40 each leg

Lateral rise 12, 10, 8 x 1 3 kg

shoulder press 14, 12, 10 x 1 no weight just bar

upright rows 16, 14, 10 x 1 2.5kg

crunches 3 x 25

Oblique crunches 3. x 25

Looking forward to getting back on track tomorrow. Cant wait.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

cycled to the gym 40 mins

Machine Chest Press 14 x 2 5kg

Pec Flyes 12, 10 8 x 3 20kg

Inclined chest press 10 x 3 2.5kg

Press ups 12 x 2

Reverse Flyes 12, 10 x 2 3kg

Seated row 10, 8 x 2 20kg

Upright rows 16 x 2 2.5kg

crunches 25 x 4

oblique crunches 25 x4

Dips 10 x 1 15kg

Leg Press Machine 3 x 10 45kg

Pull downs 10 x 1 10 kg each side

Felt good today wanted to carry on.

New Diet

Porridge

Skimmed milk

rice cake

chicken, lettuce, cucumber, tomatoe, drizzle of olive oil

parsley

Sugar free jelly

rice cake

chicken, cauliflower, turnip, carrots

pears in juice

green tea.

Cals 1273, Protein 109.6, Fat 39.8, Carb 128.5

Already planned tomorrows meals

Dont know what saturday will bring when i get weighed hope ive not put on more weight.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Had to miss the gym today but im all set to go tomorrow.

Bacon

mushrooms

rice cake

homemade tomato and basil soup

sugar free jelly

rice cake

Greek Aubergine Moussaka (250 gms mince lamb)

mixed salad

Pears in fruit juice

Cals 1012, Fat 50.5, Protein 72.1 , Carbs 84.2


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Cycled to the gym 40 mins

Leg Press 14, 12 10 x1 45kg

Leg curl 14, 12,10 x 1 25kg

Lung holding 4 kg handweights 12 x 2

Single leg calf raises 16, 14, 1

Laterial raise 12, 10, 8 x 1 4kg

Shoulder Press 16, 18 x 1 2.5 kg

Dips 20 x 2 20 kg

Triceps pushdowns 14, 10, 8, 6, 14 x 1 10kg

seated row 16, 14 x 1 20 kg

Bicep curl with barbell 20 x 2 2.5kg

bicep curl with ball 12 x 2 2lb

25 x 4 crunches

25 x 4 oblique crunches.

Cals 1253, 49.7 fat, 92.6 protein 129 carbs

Porridge oats

skimmed milk

chicken, mushrooms, mixed salad

sugar free jelly

3 rice cakes

roast pork, carrots and turnip

Peaches

I could murder a gin and tonic.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Went for a 45 minute walk today along the beach

Bacon

mushrooms

cheese

tomatoes

3 rice cakes

roast beef,

carrots, turnips, green beens

sugar free jelly

3 glasses wine


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Raining today so drove to the gym. Had a weekend of thinking about changing my diet and read lots of articles on the internet. It should be so easy. So i am going to have a couple of weeks keeping my fat intake low and see what happens. Didnt really want to go and get weighed but called in at the chemists weight last time was 92.450 and now its 91.450 so at least its going in the right direction. I think that my body is changing shape and looks like im slimmer down my sides.

Chest, arms and abs

Chest Press 14, 10 8, 6, 16 x 1 10kg

Incline Flyes 12 x 2 2.5kg

Decline Flyes 12 x 2 1.25 kg

Dips 20 x 1 15kg

Tricep pushdowns 10, 8, x 1 3lb

French Press 10, 8 x 1 3lb

Tricep extensions 10 x 2 2.5kg

Bicep curl with barbell 12, 10 x 1 2.5kg

Machine hammer curls 10, 8 x 1 5kg

Bicep curl with dumbbell 25 x 1 3kg

25 x 4 crunches

25 x 4 oblique crunches

Porridge with semi skimmed milk

cottage cheese with huge salad

turkey breast with turnips and carrots

2 glasses white wine

1114 cals,,,89.8 Protein, 20.1 fat, 108.5 carbs

The only problem i have is this wednesday when my friend is cooking meat and potato pie with beetroot.

Egg custard for desert.

I dont want to offend i will just have smaller portions hopefully.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Porridge Oats

ham and cheese salad

steak, mash potato,

2 glasses wine

1405 cals, 33.6 fat, 72.1g protein, 111.0 carbs

Single arm row 10, 8 x 1 3 kg

Straight arm pull down 10, 12, x 1 10kg

Wide pull ups 10 x 2

Lunge 14, 12, 8 x 1 3kg

squat 10, 10, 8 x 1 45 kg

Single leg calf raise Machine 14, 12, 12 x 1 45 kg

Lateral rise 2, 18, 8 x 1 3kg

Shoulder Press 16, 18, 20 x 1 2.5kg

25 x 4 crunches

25 x 4 oblique crunches

20 side bends 5kg dumbbells


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Things have been a little busy this weekend. Been out to a couple of parties and my diet has not been too good. Also this coming week it looks like im not going to get to the gym. If the weather changes then maybe i will try and get out on my bike. This is going to be a difficult week.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Trying to get back on track.

2 weetabix

semi skimmed milk

Home made soup, olive oil, leeks, potato and butterbeans

Apple

Chicken with huge salad

Cals 726, Fat 12.5, Protein 44.3, Carbs 112.4


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Only managed to get to the gym twice this week. Its been a really messy couple of weeks which has stopped me going to the gym as much as i would like and my diet has been a complete mess. I find it difficult when i go out socially (ive been out celebrating with friends far too much) to stay on track. The weather has not been so good for the past week raining all the time and ive missed riding my bike. Last meal out is Sunday meeting friends for a chinese. So Monday is a fresh start to eat healthy and in a way i will welcome it. I do struggle with my diet and i know its not going to be easy. Cant get to grips with protein, carbs and fat thing. I have just been writing my shopping list out and working out some menus.

My body is changing shape a little bit especially down my sides and im starting to get a waist even though ive not lost weight. I have set myself a target to exercise and eat healthy and see how i look by June. Small steps i think. Picked up a leaflet from the gym with exercise classes at night might give it a go instead of watching the telly.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

weetabix

semi skimmed milk

1 ryvita

chicken and veg soup

1 oat cake

chicken salad + goats cheese,

pear, grapes

Cals 1018, Fat 21.1, Protein 78.6 Carbs 137.1


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Weetabix

oat cakes with humous

ham salad

large pear

Out for chinese meal with friends

going to order

large salad

vegetable chop suey with boiled rice

1 glass of wine

Total cals 1180 Fat 30.9 Protein 61.1 Carbs 141.0


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Today cycled to the gym 45 mins.

Workout Chest, back and abs

Chest press 12, 10, 8 x 1 15kg

Incline flyes 12, 10 8 x 1 2.5kg

Machine flyes 14, 12 x 1 2.5kg

Reverse flyes 10, 12 x 1 3kg

seated rows 14, 10 x 2 30 kg

upright rows 20 x 1 2.5kg

pullovers (dont know the correct term) 12 x 3 2.5kg

crunches 25 x 4

obliques 25. x 4

yogurt and pear

homemade veg soup, carrot, leek, potato, butterbeans

oatcakes

red pepper humous

ham salad sprinked with mixed seeds

Cals 1077, Protein 62.4, fat 23.1, carbs 166.5


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Just thought I'd drop in and say hi, I like to dip in and out of the girls' journals from time to time to see how things are going and see if there are any tips I can pick up! I've got one too although there's prob nothing of any use to anyone in there, I like to use it mainly as a record and to keep me accountable for my good/not so good times.

Glad to see you're getting some more food ideas and hope it's becoming easier to come up with things to eat. I do struggle if there is a lack of variety so try and have quite a few meals that I can alternate to stop me getting bored of the same thing. I'm by no means a nutrition expert but I think as long as you eat a reasonable amount of calories with a decent amount of protein split every 2-3 hours then you probably won't go far wrong.

Anyway, don't worry if not many people are posting replies (I rarely get any in my journal!) as they will still be reading and taking an interest. keep it going, and feel free to ask any questions.

Good luck!

YM


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi thanks for dropping by nice to hear from you. I have struggled this month with dieting as socially ive been out such a lot and suddenly i seem to lose the plot. Which i know it shouldnt be the case. So when i go out from now on i want to be in control of what i eat and drink and not the other way round.

Ive set myself a few goals today to get me motivated again. I love reading peoples journals for inspiration although at times i feel like a weakling when i see what everyone else is doing. But im going to keep trying to improve on training and dieting. I am not weighing myself for a week because of my slip ups and then keep reviewing what im eating. If after a few weeks i will ask for help if its not working. After saying that ive lost 2 inches around my stomach even though im not losing weight. (I dont think im losing just dont want to get on the scales at the moment in case ive put on a few pounds).


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

dianne said:


> I love reading peoples journals for inspiration although at times i feel like a weakling when i see what everyone else is doing.


Everyone has to start somewhere though, most of the gals have been doing this for a long time so have built up to the levels they are at. As long as you're doing as much as you can and increasing now and then, then that's right for you. You're doing it now which is the important thing, so keep it going!


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

yummymummy79 said:


> Everyone has to start somewhere though, most of the gals have been doing this for a long time so have built up to the levels they are at. As long as you're doing as much as you can and increasing now and then, then that's right for you. You're doing it now which is the important thing, so keep it going!


This is spot on, I know I felt the same why when I first started out, I distinctly remember the embarrassment as I tried and failed to Bench-press the empty Olympic bar.

These days a lot of my upper body lifts are honestly still not great but I always try and remember that "everyone starts somewhere" and that every single person you see in the gym in uber shape once upon a time started just like you are using crappy weights and feeling like a weakling, they didn't pop out of their mothers belly with muscles and a 6-pack.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Dianne!!!!

Good to have you here lovely......

I have been reading through your journal and you are making some really excellent progress.

It takes alot of hard work which will come over a period of time to get where you want to go. GG and others have made some excellent posts on here to help you on your way.....

And hey we all fall down none of us here are perfect but we have also had to learn not to beat ourselves up about it.......get back on the diet and exercise wagon as soon as possible and learn from your experience.

Something that may help though is this......stay very strict with your food 6 days in a week then have one day of the week where you can enjoy a 'cheat meal' this will help you with your sanity  and this cheat meal can be anything you like to have. :thumb:

7 years ago I was 18st and a size 22 clothes........

I have a journal showing my journey.....I come from a slightly different perspective and have different goals but here is the link if you are interested........

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/78490-once-upon-fat-mama.html


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi thanks for the help and motivation it keeps me going along.

Ive been reading your journal Lou very interesting read and it made me realise all the hard work you have put into your training.

I think all of you have worked so hard and still refining your diets and exercise as you go along it never stops. I will pop in and out of your journals too.

GG has been a great source of info and help.

I was so careful today as i was meeting friends for dinner. Determined not to let food control me for once so i had it all worked out in advance. They were taking me to a spanish restaurant, so i had decided to have chicken and hopefully a salad. I met up with them in a local bar and they said they had just found out it wasnt open on a Tuesday. We ended up having a curry. I drank water to try and keep the calories down. Carbs went through the roof.

I have a notebook which i take with me to the gym. All the training is written down and the weights i use. I can look back and then see if i have improved or if im not sure of the exercise look it up when i return home.

Yogurt and pear

soup homemade, potato, leek, carrot, broccoli, cauliflower.

chicken korma with rice, nan bread. (I have to say i did enjoy it).

1544 cals, 38.7 fat, 61.8 protein, 242.8 carbs.

Walked for an hour along the beach this afternoon.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

cycled to the gym 40 mins

walked 20 mins

squats 14, 12, 10 x 2 52.5kg

Leg curls 14, 12, 10 x 2 25kg

Lunges 12. x 2 3kg

Single calf raises 20, 14 x 2

Laterial raise 12, 10, 8 x 1 3kg

Shoulder Press 16, 18 20 x 1 2.5kg

dips 20 x 4 15kg

Press ups 12 x 2

Tricep pushdowns 14, 10 8, 6, 14 x 1 10kg

Seated rows 20, 14 x 2 25kg

bicep curls with barbell 12, 10 x 2 2.5kg

bicep curls with ball 12 x 2 2kg

Close pull ups 20 x 2

Basic crunch 25 x 4

Obliques 25 x 4

Pear and yogurt

homemade soup Potato, leeks, carrot and cauliflower

Mixed salad, tomatoe, cucumber

mixed nuts

goats cheese

2 beefburgers

Cals 1176, Protein 61.3, Fat 32.5, Carbs 171.8

went to the bar drank water. In all had a good day.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Ive been struggling for the last few weeks with diet. Ive not been to the gym as much and weeks are passing by. Had a look round for a local slimming club which is difficult in Spain as there are not that many. So i decided to join an on-line slimming club for 3 months. Just seem to have lost my motivation and maybe this might work for me.

Muslie

Semi skimmed milk

Jacket potato with bake beans

Pear

dinner curried potato, peas, onions, carrots

Will train Friday and Saturday.


----------



## dianne (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi GG thanks for the support. These last two weeks ive seem to have lost my mojo. I couldnt even be bothered to sign on here. I do need a kick up the ****. Not been to the gym this week but i will start again on Monday. Over the weekend i will look at my diet and eat more protein. The weather is mixed here at the moment but not bad enough to go to the gym. Ive started an on-line diet so i will use their red day instead of green. Good to hear from you Dianne


----------

